# Retaining Wall Weeping Tile Problem



## Bushman (Mar 28, 2010)

Trench it out or dig a french drain where it exits the wall. I would attatch solid tile from the exit point and trench it to desired location. Really depends on water run-off, rain fall, soil, and what type of wall it is. Did you back fill with stone? Another option is to drill holes in a cap and just put a cap on it and monitor the water exiting the pipe. Most of your water is going to run off the surface of the soil. You will not get huge amounts of water gushing out of the tile. The tile is there to relieve the pressure of sodden soil pushing on the wall. It will drain slowly and surely all the time but I don't think you'll notice much. Hard to say but that's my take on it.


----------



## cg3459 (Jun 16, 2010)

thanks Bushman - yes I did back fill with washed rock. 10 inches thick or so with filter clothe between the washed rock and the clay. I followed the install manual from the manufacturer (Rosi Stone) exactly, just really didn't think through getting the drainage pipe to daylight.

I can certainly dig a trench for 15 feet or so and that'll get the grade down to the point where I can bring it to daylight.

If I use a solid pipe for this extension as suggested can I just bury it directly in the clay and backfill with clay? Or do I need to do any sort of rock bed and backfill or anything like that?


----------



## concretemasonry (Oct 10, 2006)

Solid PVC pipe is far superior to the cheap corrugated stuff and drains much faster and better. You have to make sure the grade on the line is reasonably straight and at the slope you want. Since this is residential draining to carry water and there is not heavy traffic and are not collecting water any soil is adequate.

Dick


----------

